# De/md Get Together?



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

Just checking to see if the De/Md guys and anyone else that is close would be interested in a night at HOOTERS in New Castle on RT.13. If we have an interest we can set a date. Let me know if you think this interests you.

Ray


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I guess no one in De/Md want to get together. All well I tried


Ray


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

if the philly crew ever gets together

your invited 




john


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey JustUsDe, where here just never really check this part of the site. Im getting a Boss 8ft Super Duty this weekend, its gonna be great. I found a guy up in Pa. that has great prices. Maybe we should exchange numbers just in case for this winter. Take care


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARDOCTOR _
> *if the philly crew ever gets together
> 
> your invited
> ...


Thanks John,
Keep in the loop. If I'm available I will head up there. I'ts not that far to Philly. Always like to meet people and talk snow.

Ray


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Craftybigdog _
> *Hey JustUsDe, where here just never really check this part of the site. Im getting a Boss 8ft Super Duty this weekend, its gonna be great. I found a guy up in Pa. that has great prices. Maybe we should exchange numbers just in case for this winter. Take care *


Sounds good to me Crafty. I'm not sure if I still have your number. I did call you a while ago to help you bid that one subdivision. How did you make out with it?

Ray


----------



## Craftybigdog (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey man you helped out a great deal! I owe you thank you so much. I got the development and you were right the other guys bid it real high. So Sat I go up and buy my Boss 8ft superduty found a place that has great prices. Call me sometime or stop buy take care Jason 632-6290


----------

